# Amazing lathe for amazing price



## DMIHOMECENTER

@ChadR, Please update after you have used this for a few spins around the block. I commend your bravery to post a cheap tool and with 5 stars to boot. There are some real gems out there, though few and far between. This could be one. Thanks.


----------



## ChadR

Yes you are correct. I will make sure to give a proper review of the full working quality of this product after a few, turns. I did give it my first attempt with improper tools, as I do not have them yet. And its worked great. I will have to give a full review after I have made my first turned wood project.


----------



## usnadad

It would be nice to know "What's in the box".

Also, I note in the web site's product description the speed changes are performed "internally". It would be great to know how this is done and how well the user manual explained the process.

TIA!

Looks like a potential benefit for entry level turners…


----------



## Tootles

I'm interested too. It looks similar to a lathe sold in Australia branded as "GMC". Now GMC equipment doesn't necessarily have the best reputation in Oz, but there may be gems in their range so I'm keen to see how you go.


----------



## AUBrian

Looks just like the one I bought made by Central Machinery several years back. Some things to be aware of:
1) The locking nut on the tail does tend to loosen itself up as you turn, be ready to retighten periodically.

2)You have to but a adapter, or else one particular mount to change head. Mine came with an additional head, howeverI wanted one with 4 moveable fingers instead. The only one I could find was at Harbor Freight for their 40" lathe.

3) The bed can flex rather easily, so I have actually flexed it when trying to secure a piece and tightening the tail too much.

Other than that, I've never had any problems from it, and it has done all I've ever asked.


----------



## dbhost

Yep, like others have said, that is the same lathe as the Harbor Freight 40" lathe. The stamped steel bed can be somewhat flexible. I saw someone on one of the forums had reinforced it by filling the bed with wood stiffeners epoxied in I believe. Good enough as a starter, and probably better than tube type lathes. Please post a in depth review of this lathe after say a year or so of use and let us know how you like it then. I know a couple of occasional turners that have these (with the Harbor Freight, or Rand labels) and they have been using them for the last 5 or so years for an occasional project with great success.


----------



## rance

MT2 or MT3 in the headstock and tailstock?


----------



## crank49

If it's the same as HF its MT1.
Also, 3/4×16 TPI I think.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the post. A lathe is a bit further down my wish list, but as I would most deffinately be a entry level turner, it is nice to get these kinds of reviews.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

It may very well be from the same manufacturer, etc. but there are some differences:

The four speeds are not the same.
This reviewed lathe has a metal base plate from end to end that HF does not. More sturdy ?
The reviewed lathe ad says that the color will now be gray.
The price … The rated lathe = $118.21 shipped no tax req'd
HF = $244.96 shipped and tax.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

The riding crops are on aisle 69, smith2. and they don't take no stinking coupons.


----------



## ChadR

Usnada, I posted pictures of the speed change.

As for 3/4×16 TPI, I am not sure what the means at all. sorry. =(


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Sorry about post #11 as it was to a spammer post. Now they took it away and it seems I've lost my mind. lol

I believe that's the chuck shaft size: 3/4" diameter and 16 threads per inch. Very common size and useful to know if you are getting an aftermarket self-centering 4 jaw chuck, for example.

The speed changes as shown are like many lathes and drill presses. Really easy and the motor gets to run at one speed regardless.

About how much does it weigh ?

Thank you so much for the additional pics. I'm ordering one tonight. Great post and review.


----------



## ChadR

Oh make, That is good to know. The weight of the lathe is 70lbs. Most of that in the motor end. It was rather fun to watch the FedEx delivery guy try and carry the box over his shoulder.

I am excited to see someone else buying this lathe from my review.


----------



## SafferinOz

I have a "GMC" lathe, the same one that Tootles describes in post #4. 
They aren't the best lathes on the market and never will be, however they are good value for money and great for learning on (as I currently am). 
To get the most out of this lathe an aftermarket self-centering 4 jaw chuck is almost a must. It allows for better control of the work piece, reduces the risk of injury (safety benefits) and improves the quality of the finished product.
It also helps to mount the lathe on a sturdy table or stand, thereby reducing vibration and increasing the enjoyment of your new toy.
All the bowls in my projects have been done on one of these budget lathes.


----------



## dbhost

The HF lathe I was referring to is a different model from the 14×41 (but no doubt, related). I can not find it on their web site any more, but my local HF still has a demo model on the floor. It's the 14×40 with 6" sander model. Typically goes for around $100.00 more or less… Like I mentioned, a few guys near me have them, and like it well enough.

Mind you, it's obviously not 100% identical to the HF model, obviously, but with enough common to say they are effectively close enough to the same machine… Kind of like different trim levels of the same model car. The same car, just optioned differently…


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Here's the HF lathe: http://www.harborfreight.com/14-inch-x-41-inch-wood-lathe-38515.html

ChadR says the review lathe is 70 lbs. The HF is 62 pounds. That's a bit of a difference. More steel ?

Mine is on its way. I got some table legs to turn. ;=)


----------



## dbhost

Not the same beast I see in the stores… Close, but not the same. The one in stores has a base plate as well, just like the one in the review. That same lathe is sold under the Central Machinery label, and the Rand label with minimum changes. The biggest one I see is the addition of the 6" sanding disk. The HF model I refer to is not the same model as the one linked, and I can no longer find it on their site. I guess they wanted to offer less lathe for more money… Go figure…

FWIW, the old item # I was referencing was Harbor Freight #36066-1VGA. It is entirely possible that HF dropped it from their catalog…


----------



## john925

My only comment is concerning the speed. I see that the slowest speed that the lathe will turn is 1100 RPM - sort of fast and generally way to fast for doing rought out turnings. Typically you should turn rough stock pretty slow until you get it sort of balanced. I know in bowl turning you should try to start somewhere around 400 to 500 rpm. Slowest my ShopSmith goes is 700 and that is just on the edge of dangerous some times. Otherwise - if it works for you - great.


----------



## Bertha

I'm more interested in that pooch! Good looking animal!


----------



## ChadR

Yeah, He is an Australian cattle dog and very interested in boxes.


----------



## DaleM

I have the exact same lathe, even the same shade of blue, but I bought mine at the travelling Cummins tool show and it is labeled as a Cummins. I guess this same lathe is sold under a few names. It does vibrate a lot unless I have it clamped down. When turning long items, especially with rough stock, I absolutely have to clamp it down. It does work okay for me. It has done everything I needed it for so far. It does have a non-standard thread pattern, but I saw an adapter available for sale online so it will accept popular chucks. I've had mine for about five years now, but have only used it for about the last two really and it's still holding up.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Re: the speed minimum 1100 rpm being too fast for rough stock…

Would a router speed control work with this 1/2 hp motor without harm ? Just wondering…


----------



## ChadR

I am not sure. I have do not have one to test out, hopefully someone else here has given it a try.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

The rule of thumb is stock diameter x RPM = 6000 - 9000 range

So if we have 1100 rpm minimum on this machine, then 8.18" diameter is the largest to remain in the range.

Okay, then… no popcorn bowls until we see if we can modify the pulley diameters. ;=)

... and regarding my own question about the router speed control idea: No can do. Wrong motor type. Rule of thumb router control with brushed motors only.


----------



## ChadR

That is a very handy piece of knowledge, thank you David.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@ChadR,

Do you know (does it say) what size Morse taper this accepts ? It will be like a #1 or #2 probably.

Does the tail stock clamp positively at any distance ?

Does the ram have a hand wheel advance with positive lock?

End of inquisition ;=)


----------



## ChadR

I will have to look in the manual tomorrow about the morse taper. Not sure what that is. As for the stock clamp it dose position at any distance every easily. And the ram as a hand wheel but not lock other then the nut.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Thanks.

Here's some "Morse taper" video for you…


----------



## DaleM

If this is the same lathe as mine, and I'm pretty sure it is, then there is no morse taper. If you look at the picture above of the end of the shaft where the pulley is attached, there is only a small hole which goes all the way through, so it is almost a solid 3/4 inch shaft. Also, it is not 3/4in by 16 tpi, but 3/4in by 10tpi threads. Harbor freight does sell a four-jaw chuck that fits it without an adapter.


----------



## Rockbuster

I have a lathe that looks very much like this one, bought it over 30 yrs ago, the name on it is Buffalo Tools. Everything is the same as DaleM says. It is Black in color.


----------



## usnasis

I bought this lathe summer of 2011 based off of the review here and the price of the machine. 
This lathe is okay for beginning projects, however I had substantial issues with it- which you should definitely expect given the price. There was always quite a lot of vibration and all of the construction was poor, right down to how it was laid out and put together. There was no good way to clamp the tool rest to the bed, it was hard to tighten because the mechanism was in between the lathe bed and the tool rest (same goes for tail stock) so you had to wedge your hand under there too and try to get leverage. And the tool rest itself never fully tightened and tended to slide down while I was working. The knob used to "tighten" it was useless and broke off pretty rapidly. Changing speeds was an absolute bear, and if you tightened the tail stock too hard against the piece, the whole spur center would push backwards into the motor and the belt system and cause chatter and severe problems turning. About when I finally gave up on this lathe I had to keep the door to the belts open while operating because they pushed out so far (not that the door ever fit properly in the first place).

But this lathe was a marvelous learning tool for me, it really taught me what I wanted in a lathe and how to work around, and with, problems. It taught me a huge amount of patience, too! You get exactly what you pay for and nothing else, and you will definitely learn about everything that can go wrong with a lathe. I don't know that it deserves the glowing review received here, but it all depends on what kind of work you are expecting to get out of it. For my beginning purposes it worked just fine, and I used it with moderate success from sometime in July to sometime in December, but as my needs advanced I definitely needed a better lathe than this. However I am happy to report it now serves as a marvelous bench weight.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Mine has not given me any problems whatsoever. I had a good time making a few handles for tools… and an ice cream scoop, then moved on. In my case I am glad I spent so little to get a taste of turning. Better that the bench weight was less than a C note, I say.

I'll use this again (before too long) to try my hand at making matching wooden guitar knobs, but my local LJ buddy YBNORMAL needs to show me how to make knurls first. ;=)


----------

